# 2nd IVF and another BFN!



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to FF. Been feeling very low as my 2nd IVF failed on 6 March. 

This month has been very hard, as my sister-in-law is 12 weeks with 2nd child and my IVF buddy got a BFP on her first go.

Just can't seem to pick myself up this time.  

Ellie


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry your feeling low.  your going through a difficult time.  Have some you time and take it easy for a while. 

Will you be having more treatment.

I wish you much luck and love for the future    

Clare x


----------



## Ninamin (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear Ellie

Sorry to read your post, I also have just had a BFN yesterday on my second attempt.  It is such a emotional rollacoaster my DH and I are thinking of having another go in the Summer as I am now 37.

Sending you a big  

Nina


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs, its a big help. Just great not feeling so isolated and alone by this experience.


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ellie

Know where your coming from, my IVF failed on 2nd March, and my sis in law has just announced her first pregnancy, she's 11 weeks... I'm struggling to cope, and actually don't care what people think of me, which is a first for me, i'm a worrier!!!
I'm going to meet her tomorrow, I need to do it for me. We haven't spoken on the phone I don't feel strong enough, so here's hoping I'm strong tomorrow....
You're not alone not with all of us, I would have ended up in a padded cell if it weren't for FF...

Sending you big    

Love
Ands
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry hun, i found it so difficult to pick myself up after my second cycle failed but i did in time although i wasn't strong enough to have any more tx but as you can see by my avatar  i did move on   sending you loads of big   

pam xx


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the support, it's a big help. 

Clare - Yes, we are planning more treatment. We have 10 frosties waiting to come home.

Nina - We'll be back for another go this summer too. I'm now 40 and I've got to keep trying.

Ands - I completely understand. I know I'll love my nephew/niece when he/she arrives, but the timing sucks. 
Chin up!! We're made of stronger stuff, we put ourselves through IVF and it takes a strong woman to do it.  

Pam - It's good to know you found the end of your rainbow and the enjoy that comes with it.  

Ladies, you're all Stars!!  

Cheers Ellie


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Ellie

I was so sorry to read about your recent disappointment    After all the hope and emotion you ploughed into that cycle, its bound to feel hard.  As far as I see it, there aren't any time limits or rules as to how long its meant to take someone to get over a failed cycle, so give yourself time hun, be kind to yourself and don't beat yourself up for the inevitable bad days  .

It always rubs it in a bit frankly doesn't it when friends and rellies get their BFPs?  You're happy for them of cours but yes, its a hurtful reminder of what is so hard for us to come by.  My SIL gave birth to their 1st daughter last month (they found out they were PG at the same time we got our IVF referal ) and last week my BF told me she might be PG 'by accident' again (already has 2 beautiful children) and another friend emailed to say she was too.  It is very hard hun..no doubt about it but your feelings are entirely natural and normal and you aren't a bad person because of them    Just give yourself  a bit of time.

You take care hun and if you decide to give IVF another shot, I wish you all the luck in the world that the next BFP you hear about...IS YOUR OWN      .  

With lots of love and sending you a big hug,

Liss xxxx


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank Liss,

I guess if you started DRing on 3rd March, you must be about to go for EC......

Best of luck, this is the one!!!   



Ellie


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ellie

Well I'm very proud of myself, I met with SIL yest, and I was actually dreading it, had a huge knot in my stomach, but it went so so well. She wasn't OTT and was really respectful of my feelings, and actually said herself it was "**** timing" She totally understands I'll have bad days, and says she will be there for me if I need to talk. I bought her a wee gift, The Sanctuary have started doing a 'mum to be' range, so bought her some smellies... which she was delighted with...

I'm now looking forward to being an auntie, as I'm an only child, so not been a proper one b4!!!

Its made me positive again for our next time....

Hope you're doing ok, and have a gr8 weekend..... 

Love
Ands
xxx


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Ands,

Well done on getting through seeing your SIL. It will be your turn next. 

My SIL said to me that she really feels my next tx in July will succeed as she desperately wants me to be on maternity leave with her so we can have play dates. 

What she doesn't know is that I just got a BFP this morning....I'm in total shock and so is my DH. We can't believe it. We didn't think that it was possible without IVF because of my PCOS. Miracles do happen.

I had to share the news, last week I was in such despair and you helped me get through it.

Thanks for your support and I'll be hear for you.

Love Ellie xxx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations - that's fantastic news.  Really pleased for you.  Fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## Ninamin (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear Ellie

Fantastic news, I am so pleased for you and wonderful to get a BFP without IVF  

have a healthy pregnancy  

Love Nina
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun thats wonderfull news

pam xx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Ellie..fantastic news....miracles sure do happen.....all the best....you enjoy that morning sickness...i bet you cant wait...!!!!!


----------

